
Show HN: Clean Code JavaScript - ryansworks
https://github.com/ryanmcdermott/clean-code-javascript
======
Egidius
I'm a big fan of Robert C. Martin's Clean Code principles.

There should be some kind of ESLint preset that enforces these principles
where possible?

------
huan9huan
very impressive examples, which i can review my js code based on this list,
thanks

